# Speedsolving Monthly Competition - 2009 02



## Jude (Jan 7, 2009)

So, here's how this competition works. I'll post 24 scrambles a month (generated by CCT), and you solve each one and take a 22/24 average. For those of you who don't know how, take off your best and worst times out of the 24 solves, and then take the mean average of the remaining 22. Programs like CCT can work this out for you, with a little bit of fiddling with the settings (changing the average from 10/12 --> 22/24). Also, this can obviously be done manually too, or even easier by a program such as excel. The results will be edited into this post as they come in, and then numbered at the end of the month so you can see where you came.

*NOTE*: Post your results in this thread in the form

```
Name: Average (Best time, Worst time)
```


P.S. This is just for the 3x3x3 speedsolve. If you want to do other events, do them in AvGalen's weekly competition.

Thanks, Jude.

*Scrambles for February*

1. D' B2 R B R D2 R F2 U' L2 F L U' B R' F' L2 D F2 U R2 B' R D B 
2. U' R2 D' B' D2 L2 U' L2 F' D B U' R U2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' 
3. F' U' F2 D2 F2 R D2 B' L2 F2 R B' D' B' U' B D' B R B' L F' D' F2 R 
4. B2 R2 F D2 B' U' F' L D L2 F' D' R' F R D' L B2 L2 D2 R2 D R' D2 B 
5. D F U' B2 D B D2 L U R' F2 R' B2 D' B' L2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L 
6. B' U' F2 U F2 L' D' F' R U' L' B' D R U' B2 R' U' F' U' F' L F2 L' B2 
7. U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B L U' B2 L' B' L B U2 B D F U L' B' U R 
8. U2 B' L2 D' L' F' D' F' D2 R B U' F' R2 U R' B2 D2 R2 B' D L B L2 B2 
9. F U' L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 B R2 U L' F U L' U2 F D2 R F2 R' U2 B' U' L 
10. F D B L' B' D R' F' D' L' U L' F' U2 F' D R2 D L U' B2 U L' B' D2 
11. F R' F' D' L' F2 L D2 L U' L' F' D2 F' R D R D' B' D R D' R F' L 
12. F' L' F' L D L' B' L' F2 U' L2 F' L B2 L' U' B2 R2 F D2 F2 D F2 D F 
13. U F2 L2 D' R' U2 L2 D2 R F2 D F' D2 F D' L D R U2 B' U B' L2 U B' 
14. F' D2 B' R2 D2 F U' R2 F' U2 B' R B L B' U F U B U' R' F R F R' 
15. U R' B' L B' U B2 R2 U B2 D' B L' U2 F R' B' D2 B' R2 U R' D' L2 U' 
16. B' U2 F2 D R B2 D2 R F U F2 L2 D R' F D2 R U2 B R' D2 F2 D F' L' 
17. F' L F2 L F2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 L F' U' F2 L' B' L' F U' L2 D F' U' R' 
18. B2 R' D2 B U2 B2 R' B2 R' U F2 R2 B' U' F' D' F' L2 B R B L2 D2 L D 
19. B U2 B L U B' R' B U F D2 L' D' B2 R' B R' D F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 
20. D R U2 L B' R' B2 D2 L F2 R' F R2 D' B2 L' F' U B2 R F' R2 F2 U F 
21. F2 L D' F L' B D B D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D F2 U' F' L2 F2 D' R B' D R 
22. D B2 U2 B' L2 U' R' U' B2 R' D' B2 R F2 L2 D L' U2 R2 B2 U2 B L B2 D2 
23. F U' F2 R F' U F L' F R' F' L2 B' L2 B' U L2 F' L F U L U' L2 D 
24. F2 R B2 R' B U F2 L2 B2 L' F' D' R' D2 F' D' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 U L' B D2

*Results for February*

Jason Baum: 11.47 (9.27, 14.01)
Fazrulz: 12.73 (9.73, 17.16)
Spef: 15.74 (11.25, 20.56)
Michael Young: 17.12 (12.86, 23.46)
rubixcubematt: 17.69 (14.36, 23.64)
Ananbc: 17.93 (14.36, 22.36)
Ellis: 18.73 (14.93, 23.00)
Wuqiong Fan: 20.42 (15.33, 24.53)
Kippy33: 21.87 (16.66, 30.21)
Benny: 21.88 (17.31, 24.78) 
Hippofluff: 23.26 (18.78, 29.31)
Suhas (suhas2112): 24.69 (20.42 , 29.47)
Justin Jaffray (Yalow): 25.77 (18.46, 36.13)
Nikhil Mande: 26.79 (22.13, 31.59)
Edam: 27.31 (23.77, 32.08)
Mike Hughey: 27.50 (23.14, 37.81)
Michael Erskine: 53.92 (41.98, 65.92)
Mats Bergsten: 62.36 (48.61, 76.20)


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

Just a reminder as Jude is away, you can post your results in this thread... don't worry about PMs.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey: 27.50 (23.14, 37.81)

This sort of average still makes me pretty happy. Honestly, I still expect to be around 30 seconds, so fairly consistently beating 30 still surprises me a little. This average had five solves over 30.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 20, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan: 20.42 (15.33, 24.53)
Average: 20.42
Standard Deviation: 2.33
Best Time: 15.33
Worst Time: 24.53
Best RA: 19.76
Fail. Way to consistent and bad. If it weren't for the 2 15s, a 16s, a 17s, and a 24; it would have been 1.17 SD and 21.10 average. Consistency sucks. My best averages usually have SD over 3. Best average was very disappointing. Quite a few +2's.


----------



## Benny (Feb 21, 2009)

Average: 21.88 seconds (17.31), (24.78) 

i can live with that


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 22, 2009)

Michael Young: 17.12 (12.86, 23.46)
Wow... I suck. Good single, with some nice times, but overall just suck. And 3 sup-20's?

Oh, and the stat for me above is for the January comp.


----------



## ananbc (Feb 22, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 24 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 17.93

Fastest Time: 14.36
Slowest Time: 22.36
Standard Deviation: 01.97


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 22, 2009)

rubixcubematt: 17.69 (14.36, 23.64)


----------



## Escher (Feb 22, 2009)

oh dear... looks like when i finally have a decent cube working I'll be in for some stiff competition around the 16s/17s area. I might still be able to take single  (but not if faz, jun, or sin-H enters...)


----------



## Edam (Feb 22, 2009)

Average: 27.31
Standard Deviation: 2.34
Best Time: 23.77
Worst Time: 32.08

well, that fits with my theory that i was around 27 seconds.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 22, 2009)

Statistics for 02-22-2009 17:05:42

Cubes Solved: 24/24
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.00
Standard Deviation: 2.98
Best Time: 16.66
Worst Time: 30.21
Individual Times:
1.	20.40	D' B2 R B R D2 R F2 U' L2 F L U' B R' F' L2 D F2 U R2 B' R D B
2.	21.11	U' R2 D' B' D2 L2 U' L2 F' D B U' R U2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R'
3.	19.78	F' U' F2 D2 F2 R D2 B' L2 F2 R B' D' B' U' B D' B R B' L F' D' F2 R
4.	24.27	B2 R2 F D2 B' U' F' L D L2 F' D' R' F R D' L B2 L2 D2 R2 D R' D2 B
5.	20.94	D F U' B2 D B D2 L U R' F2 R' B2 D' B' L2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L
6.	19.69	B' U' F2 U F2 L' D' F' R U' L' B' D R U' B2 R' U' F' U' F' L F2 L' B2
7.	23.72	U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B L U' B2 L' B' L B U2 B D F U L' B' U R
8.	16.66	U2 B' L2 D' L' F' D' F' D2 R B U' F' R2 U R' B2 D2 R2 B' D L B L2 B2
9.	23.03	F U' L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 B R2 U L' F U L' U2 F D2 R F2 R' U2 B' U' L
10.	22.93	F D B L' B' D R' F' D' L' U L' F' U2 F' D R2 D L U' B2 U L' B' D2
11.	24.34	F R' F' D' L' F2 L D2 L U' L' F' D2 F' R D R D' B' D R D' R F' L
12.	20.19	F' L' F' L D L' B' L' F2 U' L2 F' L B2 L' U' B2 R2 F D2 F2 D F2 D F
13.	21.59	U F2 L2 D' R' U2 L2 D2 R F2 D F' D2 F D' L D R U2 B' U B' L2 U B'
14.	25.36	F' D2 B' R2 D2 F U' R2 F' U2 B' R B L B' U F U B U' R' F R F R'
15.	18.68	U R' B' L B' U B2 R2 U B2 D' B L' U2 F R' B' D2 B' R2 U R' D' L2 U'
16.	21.65	B' U2 F2 D R B2 D2 R F U F2 L2 D R' F D2 R U2 B R' D2 F2 D F' L'
17.	18.55	F' L F2 L F2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 L F' U' F2 L' B' L' F U' L2 D F' U' R'
18.	20.38	B2 R' D2 B U2 B2 R' B2 R' U F2 R2 B' U' F' D' F' L2 B R B L2 D2 L D
19.	20.86	B U2 B L U B' R' B U F D2 L' D' B2 R' B R' D F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2
20.	22.50	D R U2 L B' R' B2 D2 L F2 R' F R2 D' B2 L' F' U B2 R F' R2 F2 U F
21.	30.21	F2 L D' F L' B D B D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D F2 U' F' L2 F2 D' R B' D R
22.	22.61	D B2 U2 B' L2 U' R' U' B2 R' D' B2 R F2 L2 D L' U2 R2 B2 U2 B L B2 D2
23.	28.38	F U' F2 R F' U F L' F R' F' L2 B' L2 B' U L2 F' L F U L U' L2 D
24.	20.09	F2 R B2 R' B U F2 L2 B2 L' F' D' R' D2 F' D' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 U L' B D2


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2009)

I will enter.

Cubes Solved: 24/24
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.79
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 9.73
Worst Time: 17.16

Yay sub 13!

Do you have to remove the best and worst times?

If so - my average is 12.73.

Best average of 12 was 12.47


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 23, 2009)

Average: 15.74 (11.25, 20.56)
Very bad


----------



## Escher (Feb 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I will enter.
> 
> Cubes Solved: 24/24
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...



going on if i repeat last months performance, there goes my possibility of single


----------



## Ellis (Feb 25, 2009)

Ellis: 18.73 (14.93, 23.00)

Not so great. 14.93 was a skip, best non-lucky single was 16.33, which is kind of disappointing.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 25, 2009)

Jason Baum: 11.47 (9.27, 14.01)

I didn't warm up so I started out kind of slow, but picked it up towards the end. Here are the individual solves:

1. 12.13 D' B2 R B R D2 R F2 U' L2 F L U' B R' F' L2 D F2 U R2 B' R D B 
2. 12.44 U' R2 D' B' D2 L2 U' L2 F' D B U' R U2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' 
3. 11.73 F' U' F2 D2 F2 R D2 B' L2 F2 R B' D' B' U' B D' B R B' L F' D' F2 R 
4. 12.10 B2 R2 F D2 B' U' F' L D L2 F' D' R' F R D' L B2 L2 D2 R2 D R' D2 B 
5. 12.38 D F U' B2 D B D2 L U R' F2 R' B2 D' B' L2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L 
6. 12.93 B' U' F2 U F2 L' D' F' R U' L' B' D R U' B2 R' U' F' U' F' L F2 L' B2 
7. 12.59 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B L U' B2 L' B' L B U2 B D F U L' B' U R 
8. 12.78 U2 B' L2 D' L' F' D' F' D2 R B U' F' R2 U R' B2 D2 R2 B' D L B L2 B2 
9. 14.01 F U' L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 B R2 U L' F U L' U2 F D2 R F2 R' U2 B' U' L 
10. 11.34 F D B L' B' D R' F' D' L' U L' F' U2 F' D R2 D L U' B2 U L' B' D2 
11. 10.71 F R' F' D' L' F2 L D2 L U' L' F' D2 F' R D R D' B' D R D' R F' L 
12. 12.03 F' L' F' L D L' B' L' F2 U' L2 F' L B2 L' U' B2 R2 F D2 F2 D F2 D F 
13. 10.75 U F2 L2 D' R' U2 L2 D2 R F2 D F' D2 F D' L D R U2 B' U B' L2 U B' 
14. 11.39 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F U' R2 F' U2 B' R B L B' U F U B U' R' F R F R' 
15. 10.23 U R' B' L B' U B2 R2 U B2 D' B L' U2 F R' B' D2 B' R2 U R' D' L2 U' 
16. 11.10 B' U2 F2 D R B2 D2 R F U F2 L2 D R' F D2 R U2 B R' D2 F2 D F' L' 
17. 12.11 F' L F2 L F2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 L F' U' F2 L' B' L' F U' L2 D F' U' R' 
18. 11.21 B2 R' D2 B U2 B2 R' B2 R' U F2 R2 B' U' F' D' F' L2 B R B L2 D2 L D 
19. 10.55 B U2 B L U B' R' B U F D2 L' D' B2 R' B R' D F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 
20. 11.49 D R U2 L B' R' B2 D2 L F2 R' F R2 D' B2 L' F' U B2 R F' R2 F2 U F 
21. 9.29 F2 L D' F L' B D B D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D F2 U' F' L2 F2 D' R B' D R 
22. 10.45 D B2 U2 B' L2 U' R' U' B2 R' D' B2 R F2 L2 D L' U2 R2 B2 U2 B L B2 D2 
23. 10.55 F U' F2 R F' U F L' F R' F' L2 B' L2 B' U L2 F' L F U L U' L2 D 
24. 9.27 F2 R B2 R' B U F2 L2 B2 L' F' D' R' D2 F' D' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 U L' B D2


----------



## Kian (Feb 25, 2009)

Jason Baum said:


> Jason Baum: 11.47 (9.27, 14.01)
> 
> I didn't warm up so I started out kind of slow, but picked it up towards the end. Here are the individual solves:
> 
> ...



Jason, that last average of 5 is 10.10. Amazing!

I expect a 3x3 NAR or WR out of you this month!


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, Kian! I'm going to two competitions at the end of March, and I'm going to try a few new things to hopefully help overcome my competition nerves. We'll see what happens.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 25, 2009)

As I actually did all 24 scrambles yesterday night I enter the statistics:
Mats Bergsten: 62.36 (48.61, 76.20)


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't realize this was 22/24, I have a 21.87 in that case, not a 22.00.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 2, 2009)

Michael Erskine: 
00:58.69, 00:49.89, 00:45.75, 01:00.10, 01:02.29, 00:54.14, 00:53.60, 00:56.52, 00:48.89, 00:45.14, 00:46.07, 00:51.28, 01:01.56, 00:56.63, 00:49.53, 00:59.72, 00:48.12, 00:49.21, 00:52.57, 00:58.46, (00:41.98), 00:56.20, (01:05.92), 01:01.89 = *00:53.92*

I know it's now March but the March competition hasn't yet been posted!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Michael Erskine:
> 00:58.69, 00:49.89, 00:45.75, 01:00.10, 01:02.29, 00:54.14, 00:53.60, 00:56.52, 00:48.89, 00:45.14, 00:46.07, 00:51.28, 01:01.56, 00:56.63, 00:49.53, 00:59.72, 00:48.12, 00:49.21, 00:52.57, 00:58.46, (00:41.98), 00:56.20, (01:05.92), 01:01.89 = *00:53.92*
> 
> I know it's now March but the March competition hasn't yet been posted!


I am waiting for the scrambles and can post them almost immediately


----------

